# tricks for getting labor started



## zion

I am in desparate need for some tricks to get labor started. I know about sex, walking...but We need something else!! I friend of mine is 39 weeks and they are going to do a cytotec induction on Saturday if things don't start on their own. She desparately wants to do this without drugs. Let's here those labor inducing tricks!!


----------



## Raven

Well if her baby is not ready and nor is her body...... aaarg! I dont want to even go there right now!







: Drs sometimes really make my mind boggle.

Castor oil? Although Im not so sure about that. Maybe not.


----------



## Monkeyfeet

That seems early to me....I would suggest telling the docs no unless there is some other issue.

I was going to be induced at 41 weeks 6 days, but my dd decided to come out at 41 weeks 4 days. The day before she was born I went and got 9 huge pumpkins cleaned them and put them all around my yard. Maybe that did the trick?

I know some mom's are anxious to have their dc born, but I really feel that it is best for the child, unless there is a medical condition, to stay in as long as possible.

Kelly


----------



## Noelia430

That's awfully early for an induction. Is there some medical reason for it? Anyway, I would tell her that she does not have to show up for the induction if her health and the health of her baby aren't in danger. Her baby when come when he/she is ready.


----------



## MamaTaraX

Induction should never be done before a due date. I have a friend who is due today, she has an induction scheduled for Friday if she doesn't go on her own (beleive me I hope she does!) We went to the hospital on Sunday night becauseshe's in early labor, and has been fora couple days. Today I sent her this niceinfo on natural induction:

http://www.birthsavvy.com/doula/notes/induce.htm (writtenlike it's talking to doulas,but you get the idea)
Only bad thing about that one is for nipple stim, it doesn't say how to do it manually. but this one does....
http://home.comcast.net/~sjrlogan/Wi.../induction.doc
It's a Word file to be downloaded.

They are bsically the same info with a few differences. Good luck to your friend!

Namaste, Tara
mama to Doodle (7), Butterfly (2), and Rythm (due at home 1/06)


----------



## starbarrett

agreed. She needs to say no to the induction. There's no amount of coersion-- natural or medical-- that will get labor going is the baby isn't ready to come out. A woman should definantly not be induced before her cervix is ripe. If she gets induced too early, her odds of having a c-section are staggering.

But in answer to your question:
- prostaglandins: sex, Evening Primrose Oil capsules (insert vaginally and/or take orally), stripping the membranes (dr/midwife does this)
- activity: long walks, gardening, scrubbing floors, stair walking, lunges, yoga-- anything upright, on all fours, or tips the hips back and forth

shoot, I know there are more and i'm spacing them!

I would be wary of castor oil. I did a search on it in the archives and came up with some pretty scary tales. I haven't researched it further, but it seems that it works because it's toxic and it makes your body "flush" everything out. I personally might be temped to do it before a medical induction, but that's at 42 weeks, not 39.

tell your friend I feel for her! I'm sitting here at 40wks 6days myself. =)


----------



## MrsMoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zion*
I am in desparate need for some tricks to get labor started. I know about sex, walking...but We need something else!! I friend of mine is 39 weeks and they are going to do a cytotec induction on Saturday if things don't start on their own. She desparately wants to do this without drugs. Let's here those labor inducing tricks!!


That is way too early for an induction. Cytotec is also a dangerous drug and is linked with uterine rupture. Also keep in mind, estimated due date is just that- estimated, it can be off, way off. Why not allow your body to go into labor naturally?

http://www.birthlove.com/free/devil_cytotec.html


----------



## missus

I'm 39 weeks and trying to "encourage" labour to begin by taking mega-doses of evening primrose oil (orally) and this herbal tea from a healthfood store - it has nettle, raspberry leaf and black cohosh in it. Also, the above-mentioned sex/orgasms (if you've got a man, use him







- as long as the mucous plug and water is intact) and nipple stimulation. I don't want to "force" the issue, b/c I know my baby will initiate labour when s/he is good and ready. However, my patience is wearing thin (unlike my feet!) and I would love to meet junior!
Ditto on the comments to refuse induction this early. Baby will make the hormones s/he needs to start labour when s/he's ready. Unless there's some medical emergency, why push it?


----------



## Raven

The other approach would be to arm your friend with information on Cytotec so she can hopefully avoid the induction (or if the induction is vitally necessary, get the dr to use a different method). Here are some articles:

http://www.birthlove.com/free/devil_cytotec.html

http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr.../cytotech.html

PDF - http://www.fda.gov/cder/foi/label/2002/19268slr037.pdf

http://www.fda.gov/cder/drug/infopag...ol/default.htm

http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/misopro.htm

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/d...r/a689009.html


----------



## kerikadi

How about not showing up for the induction? I know other mamas have done this. They sometimes come up with a story about a sick aunt or something and put off the doctor until they go into labor on their own. Her body, her baby, they can't MAKE her do anything.

Keri


----------



## alegna

Another vote for just saying no and not showing up.

-Angela


----------



## Bella'smamma

It is way to early.

But when the time comes and she's actually overdue, she could try acupuncture. It worked for me! (2nd baby) 913 days overdue0

I wouldn't use castor oil...ick, I did and it sucked. funny thing though, my midwife reccomends it ALOT! I was about 5 days overdue when i took it...and it worked in two hours. I think my body was ready for it though. (1st baby) i would never choose to do that again.

cecily


----------



## Raven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella'smamma*
913 days overdue


----------



## zion

they told her her cervix was soft as butter??? I really don't understand why they want to do cytotec in the first place since it sounds like it's already ripe?? Plus, she will just be 40 weeks. Make no sense to me. I worked in L&D for a while and never heard of such a thing. The only thing I can think of is that she was measuring big...and we all know how accurate that is!!

I know cytotec is bad. I would refuse it flat out. She sounds very conflicted. I was trying to avoid the "cytotec is bad conversation" because I'm trying to stay positive. I really wanted to offer alternantives to avoid the issue completely. If she went into labor on her own...problem solved. I want to just offer suggestions so she can at least attempt to do this on her own. Thanks for the input mamas!!!!


----------



## dukeswalker

I wouldn't do anything until my due date was way gone (say 42 weeks) -

I did use castor oil - My MW suggested I take 1 oz in a smoothie - She said that by taking any more you're just asking for trouble. Ina May Gaskin also has a section in her latest book that gives info on how/when to use castor oil. My dh (who is a Pharmacist reserched the heck out of it before I took it) Esentially, how it works is by irritating the intestines which are pretty much wrapped around your uterus at this point - and in turn, gets things moving there as well. (TMI WARNING!!) After taking it I had one welcome normal bm - and within 3 hours I was in true labor - within 8 hrs she was born!


----------



## Sagesgirl

The ability to say no is an essential one for any mother. Better that she should practice now.









Other than that, all I can really add is that last time, what worked for me was a very long walk (about 2 miles) and sex. And getting labor started was an accident.


----------



## mwherbs

first of all why is your friend getting an early induction?

second of all here is a tool that is useful in assessing the success of an induction taking into account -- her physical state ahead of time

http://www.mother-care.ca/bishop.htm

lastly if there is a very good medical reason something that has been studied and shown to help because of prostaglandins-- so if it doesn't start labor itself it can help prepare a your body to be ready for labor or an induction-- castor oil

really try to convince your friend that it is not safe to use cytotec-- others have already sent links-- I think that it is important to note that although there are other "off label" use of drugs around labor that the company that produces cytotec has felt it necessary to distance it's self from liability because - a uterine rupture can be catastrophic- and cytotec has been associated with uterine rupture and fetal demise -- if she is set on an induction- prostaglandin gel and pit are better and safer bets-- if she has a favorable score on the Bishop's score table


----------



## zion

i found out today her bp is borderline. no protein in her urine or any other signs or symptoms but her pressures have been creeping up. I think that's why her MW wants to get things started







. I don't necessarily agree with that but...

It really surprises me because I didn't think this midwife would use cytotec like this!! I guess what I am learning from this is that I made a good decision when I chose to go to the small practice of midwives instead of the "medwives" that work in our office.


----------



## USAmma

She has the right to refuse drugs if she doesn't want to use them. A lot of women don't know that. It's HER body.

Squatting and sex worked pretty well for me.







Also had my membranes stripped but that was my request, not something pushed on me. I had dd2 about 12 hours after the membranes were stripped.


----------



## MrsMoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zion*
i found out today her bp is borderline. no protein in her urine or any other signs or symptoms but her pressures have been creeping up. I think that's why her MW wants to get things started







. I don't necessarily agree with that but...

It really surprises me because I didn't think this midwife would use cytotec like this!! I guess what I am learning from this is that I made a good decision when I chose to go to the small practice of midwives instead of the "medwives" that work in our office.


Blood pressure creeps up in the last month of pregnancy and is very normal. What is borderline BP? 130-85? Silly silly.


----------

